# Cipro - where to get it and how?



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a haddoni on friday and its mouth has been mostly open in QT. I am concerned and would like to treat it as the tank it's going in has a healthy haddoni. I had no idea this a human drug and not made for anemones. Is it over the counter? Where will I find it in the drug store? Can I tell them it's for an anemone if it requires a prescription?

The anemone is currently in a bare 10gallon tank with a par 38 light over it. New instant ocean salt was used for tank.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

When we had our border collie who seizured, we had to maintain a pharmacy for him in our house. All the meds were prescription and the vet would write the scrip and we would go to fill it at Costco (cheapest place by far). No issues ever, telling the pharmacist who we were buying the drugs for.
The trick for you is going to be getting the prescription. You will need a fish vet. Or a doctor of some sort.
I don't know if cipro requires a scrip or not. If it doesn't just tell the pharmacist what you are doing and there will not be an issue. Generally, I find that when I had to buy drugs for the dog, it was actually a good thing to tell them because they would be interested in learning more about how effective the drug would be on non-human use.
Good luck!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

It's prescription. Are there any marine vets in the gta? I emailed one and will call the local vets tonight when I get home from work. Sounds like this may be expensive and I'd hate to have to bring it in a bucket to the vet. With all those red ones floating around town with super expensive price tags I'd figure someone or some store who brings them in would have it on hand.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

If you cannot obtain a prescription, you can also purchase online, including ebay.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Cipro is fairly expensive antibiotic if you don't have a drug plan


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think most people's drug plans cover anemones. The anemone itself cost $50 it might be different if it was a $700 one.

Nothing else over the counter or fish store that can be used to treat haddoni?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

garwood said:


> Cipro is fairly expensive antibiotic if you don't have a drug plan


are we looking at the same thing? you can order cipro for fairly cheap here is a link from ebay who will ship to Canada and its only 15$ plus 4$ for shipping.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CIPROFLOXACI...587915?hash=item5b07c83f8b:g:elQAAOSwLVZViEyo


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

I was just trying to be funny, but I would guess the cheap is prob the generic make and the real stuff is what costs - 20 500mg pills cost about a hundred bucks


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

If is not too late I can get cipro at lower cost than anywhere just pm me


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like it's too late for this guy but I sent you a pm anyway. Will try another anemone soon. I do have a healthy haddoni but want another


----------

